# ATV.......Write Off?



## moneyclass (Nov 10, 2011)

Any accountants out there.....so can you write off a ATV if you use to plow driveways and make money?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

of course, but you can only write of the parts that you use for buisness, trying to write off expenses in the summer will lead to bad things


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

buckwheat_la;1372135 said:


> of course, but you can only write of the parts that you use for buisness, trying to write off expenses in the summer will lead to bad things


Not as long as you have a tank sprayer that you mount on the back for spraying weeds.

100% write off.


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

moneyclass;1371849 said:


> Any accountants out there.....so can you write off a ATV if you use to plow driveways and make money?


I'm Inc so I can use it as part of anything. Cost me five bills and life is one of company first and last. I pay myself a couple grand a month to pay for smokes and idiot stuff and all tools and whatever are company.

In your case as unincorporated, same would apply however, you relay have to show that the intent was there to earn money so the government can tax it and make money off of it. Hence, ou need to be prepared to show advertising costs, customer usage, associated costs like sand and salt as well as some log books etc.

To make it short - yes. But be honest, don't do the drives and then pocket the money. Give the government their share.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i wrote mine all off in one year through my shop.--irv


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Back in 2004, I bought a brand new ATV with plow and winch. I own a 3 family house and was going to use it to plow the parking area in the winter and a little playing in the summer. My accountant would only let me claim the price of the snowplow setup and nothing else.


----------



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

I was able to write mine off. I also use mine year round. I pull a rough cut mower behind mine. Of course I don't use it just for work. But no one else needs to know about that!


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i wrote mine off too for lawn and snow


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

I own a side by side duplex. Live in one side and rent out the other. I was able to transfer over my atv that I already had and the new plow I bought after I bought the duplex. I could only write off half as I live in one half... But the accountant said it was the way to go.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Leanworks;1372157 said:


> I'm Inc so I can use it as part of anything. Cost me five bills and life is one of company first and last. I pay myself a couple grand a month to pay for smokes and idiot stuff and all tools and whatever are company.
> 
> In your case as unincorporated, same would apply however, you relay have to show that the intent was there to earn money so the government can tax it and make money off of it. Hence, ou need to be prepared to show advertising costs, customer usage, associated costs like sand and salt as well as some log books etc.
> 
> To make it short - yes. But be honest, don't do the drives and then pocket the money. Give the government their share.


Im with his guyThumbs Up

Im Inc everything is a write off 100% somethings takes few years to write off


----------

